# Walts



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

As in Walter Mitty.....as in people who invent fantasy existences for themselves in order to impress others.................

Does anyone else on this section of the forum get the feeling that there's one or two creeping in here?

Anyone fancy declaring open season on Walts?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> As in Walter Mitty.....as in people who invent fantasy existences for themselves in order to impress others.................
> 
> Does anyone else on this section of the forum get the feeling that there's one or two creeping in here?
> 
> Anyone fancy declaring open season on Walts?


I'm up for that!:whip:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally been found out!

And I have not even come across as very impressive... big time fail.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

*double het for schizo*

????? What you saying Stu??? you mean some people might be telling porkys???? inventing a second personality and claiming that they keep venomous herps and keep all manor of rare and expensive animals and perhaps....i dont know advertise hot snakes and when you show an interest they have gone ???? or say something really dumb and say they are opening a shop give a date and an adress of where and when it will be open then never does???????? im not having it stu dont believe it for a moment im sure you have it wrong......if people were doing that they really should be seeing some sort of shrink as that im sure would be classed as schizophrenia OR something surely, and people like that shouldnt be able to keep a teddybear never mind a real life animal.


THIS IS THE DEFINITION FROM BRITTANICA ENCYLCOPEDIA

Rare condition indicated by the absence of a clear and comprehensive identity. In most cases two or more independent and distinct personality systems develop in the same individual. Each personality may alternately inhabit the person's conscious awareness to the exclusion of the others, but one is usually dominant. The various personalities typically differ from one another in outlook, temperament, and body language and might assume different first names. The condition is generally viewed as resulting from dissociative mental processes 

these people would surely be classed a double Het for schizo
:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I could have it completely wrong Lee..................I mean who would advertise rare and expensive snakes if they didn't actually have them for sale? That would be ridiculous wouldn't it...............

Come to think of it, I have got it wrong, surely nobody would be retarded to the degree that they would try and hoodwink and bullsh1t a very small and fairly close-knit community of keepers..............

I'll get my coat..................


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

goodness me, who on earth would do such a thing?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> goodness me, who on earth would do such a thing?


Exactly................Forgive my unduly suspicious nature.:whistling2:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I actually quite enjoy seeing how the story develops when they keep on embelishing in their lies (which im sure they will continue to do so!)...even though youve already figured them out. Very amusing!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> I actually quite enjoy seeing how the story develops when they keep on embelishing in their lies (which im sure they will continue to do so!)...even though youve already figured them out. Very amusing!


Sorry Tom , couldn't resist it...................

PS....anyone know where I can get one of those yellow Eyelash vipers without the eyelashes? Are they Cryptelytrops schlegelli.........or Bothriechis insularis?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Sorry Tom , couldn't resist it...................
> 
> PS....anyone know where I can get one of those yellow Eyelash vipers without the eyelashes? Are they Cryptelytrops schlegelli.........or Bothriechis insularis?


I though you'd prefer the eyelash with the horned nose!

Specially as you like horned critters so much!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I though you'd prefer the eyelash with the horned nose!
> 
> Specially as you like horned critters so much!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aaah..........the Vipera schlegelli ammodytes?..............I know someone who's got a couple of them for sale.............het for albino as well


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Aaah..........the Vipera schlegelli ammodytes?..............I know someone who's got a couple of them for sale.............het for albino as well


Can you order me 2.2 please:2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Can you order me 2.2 please:2thumb:


I'm sure there's a couple of people on this section can sort you out with that.......................


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I find it funny when certain individuals dream of getting hold of snakes that are rarely seen in captivity - I’ve heard it all - tiger snakes, red-bellied blacks ‘’’’’’’’’’kings’’’’’’’’’’ yeah right! (We all know there have been one or two successful shipments over the years) I have a Tyrannosaurus on order, should have a couple going spare if you have a valid DWA.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Tyrannosaurus eh? I know a couple of people who sell them regularly...............albinos too...........


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

had this thread a while back. completely agree - their cant be THAT many DWA keepers in the UK which dont brag or let anyone know about their snakes consistantly


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

rob-stl-07 said:


> had this thread a while back. completely agree - their cant be THAT many DWA keepers in the UK which dont brag or let anyone know about their snakes consistantly


we all like to show off our collections once in a while, but the main difference is, we actually have the snakes we say we have.......................

which, by the way, includes my 2.1. breeding group of Papuan Small-eyed snakes!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> we all like to show off our collections once in a while, but the main difference is, we actually have the snakes we say we have.......................
> 
> which, by the way, includes my 2.1. breeding group of Papuan Small-eyed snakes!


I have a spitter!:gasp:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> ????? What you saying Stu??? you mean some people might be telling porkys???? inventing a second personality and claiming that they keep venomous herps and keep all manor of rare and expensive animals and perhaps....i dont know advertise hot snakes and when you show an interest they have gone ???? or say something really dumb and say they are opening a shop give a date and an adress of where and when it will be open then never does???????? im not having it stu dont believe it for a moment im sure you have it wrong......if people were doing that they really should be seeing some sort of shrink as that im sure would be classed as schizophrenia OR something surely, and people like that shouldnt be able to keep a teddybear never mind a real life animal.
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE DEFINITION FROM BRITTANICA ENCYLCOPEDIA
> ...


Thank God.... I thought you meant me for a minute....
Any chance of a link:whistling2:



rob-stl-07 said:


> had this thread a while back. completely agree - their cant be THAT many DWA keepers in the UK which dont brag or let anyone know about their snakes consistantly


Don't know if they do or they don't.... I know some that just sit back....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I have a spitter!:gasp:


Don't start this one again................I'll get the furry lance out!!!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Stuart,

Are these walter mitty type people the same as intellectual parasites....think I might know one!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

By the way...anyone wanna buy an ALBINO....yes thats right...ALBINO...green army dick-marvan-nostrel-boy????!!!!!!!!Its female


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes please mate................can I pick it up on November 12?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> Hey Stuart,
> 
> Are these walter mitty type people the same as intellectual parasites....think I might know one!


OI, just cos I gave you sh1t about your poxy 96% score................don't have a go at me!:lol2:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

How dare you suggest this!

Just because I'm only 15 DOESN'T mean I don't have those mamba's I was talking about. I bred them aswell!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Well i'm buried in b.parviocula. If any of you guys want some give me a shout or the f***kers are going in the freezer as food for the 40 kings i'm housing


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Well i'm buried in b.parviocula. If any of you guys want some give me a shout or the f***kers are going in the freezer as food for the 40 kings i'm housing


Why didnt you offer them to me whilst I was at your your the other day.

Hope the Komodo Dragon I sold you is feeding ok!:gasp:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Well i'm buried in b.parviocula. If any of you guys want some give me a shout or the f***kers are going in the freezer as food for the 40 kings i'm housing


 
Al, just send them down with the box of Azemiops you got for me, its the least you could do after completely over-charging me....£5.00 each for Feas vipers?! your having a laugh!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Well i'm buried in b.parviocula. If any of you guys want some give me a shout or the f***kers are going in the freezer as food for the 40 kings i'm housing


If you ever do get some parviocula relatively cheap in the future send me a pm, honestly.

Otherwise I have an albino gaboon and want a leucistic rhino viper to breed with it to get some leucistic albino het gabinos.




....But serious about the parvs...they're on my list but way too expensive at the minute and really not many of them...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sure there's a bloke in Sheffield can sort you out with a pair.............he seems to be able to get anything you want..........whether they actually arrive is a different matter altogether:whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

What about a Lemur? (Yes the invert. :lol2


(And now those who don't get the joke will forever look at me as an idiot haha!)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'm sure there's a bloke in Sheffield can sort you out with a pair.............he seems to be able to get anything you want..........whether they actually arrive is a different matter altogether:whistling2:


I see...I might be better waiting til their population rises in captivity a bit better, sheffield eh? I'll see if they'll do a swap on my leucistic west african gaboon........:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Why didnt you offer them to me whilst I was at your your the other day.
> 
> Hope the Komodo Dragon I sold you is feeding ok!:gasp:


There *NOT *venomous you know its bacteria in the saliver

I finaly got my Komodo feeding on fruit and veg with the odd hopper to give it a bit of a run round its viv (4 x 2 x 2) looking for a male Norwegen Ridgback i reckon i could breed them you know. 
And i thought it was doncaster that was the centre of all things exotic or was it just in s***y's mind:whistling2:

_Draco Dormiens Nunquam Titillandus_


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I managed to get myself a breeding colony of Bungarus microlepidotus, I already bred a new morph that has feathers, I called it Bungarus microlepidotus featheratus (Feathered inland krait)


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

my komodo has to go back to pets at home as he is 4ft now and keeps smashing the glass on the 6ft Viv i have him in when trying to escape from the crickets i feed him on, he's shit scared of them. must be some experts out there with some feeding tips for me . :whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> my komodo has to go back to pets at home as he is 4ft now and keeps smashing the glass on the 6ft Viv i have him in when trying to escape from the crickets i feed him on, he's shit scared of them. must be some experts out there with some feeding tips for me . :whistling2:


in my vast experience with Komodo dragons having kept them for the last 2 minutes, I find that pears soaked in the juice of 6 cucumbers is a good way to get them feeding.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> in my vast experience with Komodo dragons having kept them for the last 2 minutes, I find that pears soaked in the juice of 6 cucumbers is a good way to get them feeding.


 oh right mate i thought that was for aggressive earth worms of which i have a particularly nasty breeding pair that killed my 24ft retic when he broke out of his steel enclosure


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'm sure there's a bloke in Sheffield can sort you out with a pair.............he seems to be able to get anything you want..........whether they actually arrive is a different matter altogether:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I have a spitter!:gasp:


Sounds like a load of cobras to me mate


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Do any of you dwa keepers want some baby pandas. I have a pair and they breed like bloody rabbits and I am inundated with panda cubs. The panda pinkies are great for those fussy feeders.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

:lol2:


southwest vipers said:


> Do any of you dwa keepers want some baby pandas. I have a pair and they breed like bloody rabbits and I am inundated with panda cubs. The panda pinkies are great for those fussy feeders.


----------

